

Microsoft Open Sources .NET and Mono - aespinoza
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2014/Nov-12.html

======
ASalazarMX
It's great that Miguel de Icaza posted this, with .Net being open sourced, the
future Mono was uncertain.

